# Linux sur PPC



## iMacounet (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un G3 600/128/40/RW (me semble)

Et j'aimerais profiter de linux sur cette machine.

Quelle version je peux installer ?

J'ai bien Ubuntu 8.10 mais le lecteur de mon iMac reconnaît pas le CD (format ISO)

merci :d


----------



## claud (21 Novembre 2009)

Prends 6.10 pour ppc là : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
et regarde ce que cela donne


----------



## iMacounet (21 Novembre 2009)

Merci.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, une chtite question en passant. Si je comprends bien, l'image iso en question permet de se faire un live-CD bootable. Si je la mets sur un DD externe Firewire plutôt que sur une galette, ça marchera aussi ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Novembre 2009)

Hello !
difficile :mouais:
sur mon imac 400 Dv impossible de faire fonctionner Ubuntu ni Xubuntu,
par contre Gentoo semble être plus compatible que Ubu,
à voir, et à tester,
manque de temps pour de vrais tests, dommage,

cordialement,
patrick


----------



## claud (22 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, une chtite question en passant. Si je comprends bien, l'image iso en question permet de se faire un live-CD bootable. Si je la mets sur un DD externe Firewire plutôt que sur une galette, ça marchera aussi ?



Non : il faudrait un fichier .dmg (c'est une image-disque chère à Apple) (avec on peut booter sur un DDE) ; avec ce genre de fichier .iso ça ne marchera pas si tu la mets sur un DDE : il te faut le CD pour booter en live.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2009)

Donc si je décompresse l'image iso et que j'en fais un dmg, ça va rouler ? Remarque, c'est vite fait et ça ne coute rien d'essayer. Dès que j'ai le courage de m'y coller je vous tiens au courant.


----------

